# R5 Firmware 1.3 disables Samyang AF 14mm F2.8 RF



## RAKaye (Apr 13, 2021)

CONFIRMED:

While Samyang lens firmware was updated to Version 3 in November 2020 to enable IBIS on the Canon R5, working well with Canon R5 firmware Version 1.2, the most recent revision of Canon R5 firmware to Version 1.3 released on March 29, 2021 has now disabled all communication protocols between the Samyang AF 14mm F2.8 RF and the Canon R5, making the Samyang lens unusable, with the dreaded F00 aperture and no AF. I'm in touch with Samyang's North American tech rep, and will be confirming the problem with him tomorrow.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 13, 2021)

Bugger. I really wanted to buy this lens for my R, whch should still work well, but I'm going to get an R5 shortly and I'd hate to not have this lens work with the 5.
I hope Samyang will sort this out.


----------



## RAKaye (Apr 15, 2021)

CONFIRMED:

New Canon R5 Firmware Version 1.3.1 released April 14th fixes the problem, and the Samyang AF 14mm F2.8 RF with Firmware Version 3 now communicates properly with full function restored.


----------

